# would cold temps have killed it?



## Frisian (Nov 29, 2011)

How cold is too cold? My little frog already died. Either it was ill when I got it, or I somewhat caused its death by putting it in too cool of temperatures on the way home from the pet store a couple weeks ago. If it was the cool temps on the way home from the pet store, would the death have happened nearly right away?

Despite all the criticisms leveled at my setup, I really doubt anything I did caused its death in that regard....

It didn't snap of the fruit flies I put in with it in the vivarium the way I see it happen when I feed the ones at the zoo. 

I finally saw the stomach of the frog... it looks quite a bit like an azureus on the ventral side.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

My guess is that he was already sick. If he had the stomach of an azureus, he might have been a hybrid (which makes us fight around here).

If you replace him, I would tear down your tank, sterilize it, and set it up again with new insides. Then I'd get the frog from someone local to you, either a member or a trip to Josh's Frogs.

Sorry about your frog. That's never fun


----------



## rsain (Nov 5, 2011)

Sorry to hear that! 

I would follow the advice above - and I agree with what was said.

Dont give up on keeping frogs - you've learned a lot in a short time. Put what you have learned to good use and do an excellent build next time. We're all here to help.

If you decide to do another viv (and I think you should) - share your plans first and decide what frog you want based on behavior and looks and care requirements and then build the tank to suit the needs of that individual frog. You will see an entirely different set of responses if you take that approach.

- ryan


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm sorry about your frog.

I saw that your in Grand rapids area, Michigan, so your closer to josh's frogs then me (I'm in CA) and I've heard they have great quality dart frogs. So if I were you, I would not buy a dart frog at a local reptile store and buy from josh's frogs.

P.S. what kind of dart did you have?


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

So sorry to hear that you lost your frog. Don't give up, lots of people have problems when they first start out. What Kris said is absolutely correct; if you do decide to try again you are going to want to completely sanitize your tank. I would throw away all organic supplies used in the build (substrate, plants, cocohut, etc...). To prevent the possible spread of disease you are going to want to put these items in the trash (don't just throw them in the yard). When you take the water out you are going to want to add some bleach and let it sit overnight before disposing of it. Starting over may be the best thing for you...you can do an easy, inexpensive setup that is better suited to the needs of the frog(s). Buying frogs from a reputable breeder or a local frogger is a great way to have a better chance of success. You can even ask for step-by-step help while constructing your new viv to help make your second attempt a success. Don't hesitate to ask for recommendations for breeders, suppliers, etc...we are all here to help. One question: was your frog sold to you as an azureus?


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

So sorry for your loss.  
Now you will be more prepared for your next frog. Keep following everyones suggestions and reading


----------



## Frisian (Nov 29, 2011)

Yes, the frog was sold as an azureus (said so on the viv at the pet store).


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I don't know how to say this politely, so, I'll just say it. Don't buy any more animals from that shop! If they know no more about darts than to not be able to tell the difference between an Auratus, an Azureus or an Auratus/Azureus, they should not be selling them. 

I sorry, I know that just makes the whole thing more difficult; having a pet store that lacks knowledge of the animals they sell.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm sorry you lost your frog. It was most likely ill when you got it. One of the problems with buying frogs from a pet shop is that most of them constantly rotate new and different animals through the same tanks without properly sterilizing them. This mean each animal to come through, picks up new pathogens and potential diseases from every other animal that ever went through the tank. As a further problem, they often do not properly feed or supplement the frogs. 
Now I am NOT dissing you here, I'm dissing your pet shop. If that frog was an Azureus, it was intimately antiquated with Michael Jackson's team of Plastic Surgeons!

For next time around, remember that almost all of the criticisms of your system, were really from people who want to help you get things just right for your animals.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Pumilo said:


> ...
> 
> For next time around, remember that almost all of the criticisms of your system, were really from people who want to help you get things just right for your animals.


Exactly


----------



## Frisian (Nov 29, 2011)

frogface said:


> Exactly


I don't think MY set-up was to blame; the pet store was. I realize I rushed into this a little bit, but I believe VI Pets was to blame, not me. 

***Edited to remove vendor feedback. Feedback is only allowed in the feedback section, as per the UA. - Zach ***


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

None of us have said that we thought it was your fault. 

If you go to the other pet store to look at frogs, take a copy of the picture you posted for us, and, ask them if that is an Azureus. If they say yes, turn around and run out of there 

Keep in mind that if you want to sell the new frog down the road, or, if you get a pair and want to sell babies, buyers will want to know who bred them. So, wherever you get your next frog, find out who the breeder is, and, if possible, what the orinal line is. 

If you get another auratus (not an aurazureus), find out what kind of auratus it is. It's not good enough if it is just labled as 'auratus'. Likewise, if you get a tinctorius, you need to know what kind of tinc it is; what morph it is. 

Pet stores want to make money. We are here only because we love frogs. We won't tell you the wrong things (not on purpose anyway), because we want your frog to be healthy and happy.


----------



## drutt (Oct 4, 2011)

Sorry man..dont blame your self to much. I think you did
that you could in the end...Ive just started a viv as well but I will have it running 2-3 months before I get my frogs..Good luck next time


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm very sorry to hear about your little hopper. Your setup didn't kill the frog, it was this pet store's fault; at least if not for probable poor husbantry, then where this business purchased the frogs/breeders.

I would instead ask for store credit instead of a refund on a new frog. Use the credit towards future supplies. Drive to Josh's facility instead when you are able too.


----------



## Frisian (Nov 29, 2011)

I would like to go to Josh's Frogs. I just don't have a way to get there.


----------

